# Wow!!!



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Received some Gig handles today from Craig Boutwell, AKA (5 prongs of fury)! Damn nice poles can't wait to get the Cosson Titanium Gig heads attached. I previously purchased the bamboo gig handles from Bass pro shops...they barely made it two years there is something to be said for American quality and workmanship!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Actually that's my dad but I'm glad you like them. Now you just need to put them to use.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I second this, your daddys poles are awesome. I have 3 and hopefully soon will have the fundage for the cossin heads toughing it out with the b&m crap right now.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

flukedaddy said:


> I second this, your daddys poles are awesome. I have 3 and hopefully soon will have the fundage for the cossin heads toughing it out with the b&m crap right now.


We keep quality in mind with every one that we build. When you get one of Jim's gigs you will be done with your gig buying.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree. Only had problems with one of the boutwell cosson setups: dog knocked it in the water, I never knew, and it was GONE. Went back and looked for two hours, never found it. Other than that, they are awesome


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Can we see "said" poles.....I just got my gig/adapter fer a pool pole, and plan on just using my pool pole from at the house instead of buying another un.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Jason said:


> Can we see "said" poles.....I just got my gig/adapter fer a pool pole, and plan on just using my pool pole from at the house instead of buying another un.


Jason, I have my 2 gigs I got from Jim on pool poles and they do just fine. I will say if I do it over I will put them on the bamboo poles just because you can pile the boat around easier if not using a trolling motor. Those bamboo poles are fine I must say.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> We keep quality in mind with every one that we build. When you get one of Jim's gigs you will be done with your gig buying.


How long have y'all been in the cane pole business? We had a country store between Brantley and Georgiana when I was a kid and it seemed like the poles my grandaddy use to sell were from boutwells. That would have been in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*Lost gig*



Night Shift said:


> I agree. Only had problems with one of the boutwell cosson setups: dog knocked it in the water, I never knew, and it was GONE. Went back and looked for two hours, never found it. Other than that, they are awesome


Hey Ron, ya didn't loose the Titanium grade 5 ???? let me know if ya did, hey just a suggestion to all the flounder guys out there I stick a piece of high density tape to my poles so I can go back and spot them with my spot light, just incase I loose it.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

I sure do wish I could get some of them poles here to NC. All the fishing I'm doing my aluminum poles are starting to get heavy


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Jason said:


> Can we see "said" poles.....I just got my gig/adapter fer a pool pole, and plan on just using my pool pole from at the house instead of buying another un.



Man i would be careful with the pool pole, I thought i was saving money and bent a 20 dollar pole on the second trip same night dropped it in deeper water and she was gone. Dont try to push the boat much. I think my boutwells were 15 bucks at reel fun b&t.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone ever just wrap a section of the pole w/ a pool noodle and duct tape it to it so you don't loose a pole?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> How long have y'all been in the cane pole business? We had a country store between Brantley and Georgiana when I was a kid and it seemed like the poles my grandaddy use to sell were from boutwells. That would have been in the 70's and 80's.


Been doing it since the late 40's early 50's.


----------

